# One Last Look Tomorrow At The 310Bhs Sob



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Anything to look for on the 2010 310BHS for features or problems? I might be trading in the 2000 Sunnybrook 29DBS tomorrow. It's been on the lot since spring of 2009 and we're wondering why it's sitting so long. Nice layout.

Anyone towing this trailer with a 2007 Toyota Tundra SR5 DC 4x4? If so, how does it tow?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Anything to look for on the 2010 310BHS for features or problems? I might be trading in the 2000 Sunnybrook 29DBS tomorrow. It's been on the lot since spring of 2009 and we're wondering why it's sitting so long. Nice layout.
> 
> Anyone towing this trailer with a 2007 Toyota Tundra SR5 DC 4x4? If so, how does it tow?


I love ours, It is a big heavy trailer. Mine loaded up to go scales around 9300lbs.

Besides the obvious.......

Check that the door closer above the door is not rubbing the door and that it is fastened into blocking, some were not. does the queen bed have the lift spring. Cabinet door hinges on the large Cabinet between the slides., they are large doors, and the hinges support a lot ...... they loosen up in the MDF board used for cabinets.....only things i can think of at the moment.........

It is a great unit!! Did you see the 312BH and the outside KC on it? from the website it appears as if they are eliminating the 310BHS from their offerings.......

Good Luck and Congrats!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Anything to look for on the 2010 310BHS for features or problems? I might be trading in the 2000 Sunnybrook 29DBS tomorrow. It's been on the lot since spring of 2009 and we're wondering why it's sitting so long. Nice layout.
> 
> Anyone towing this trailer with a 2007 Toyota Tundra SR5 DC 4x4? If so, how does it tow?


I love ours, It is a big heavy trailer. Mine loaded up to go scales around 9300lbs.

Besides the obvious.......

Check that the door closer above the door is not rubbing the door and that it is fastened into blocking, some were not. does the queen bed have the lift spring. Cabinet door hinges on the large Cabinet between the slides., they are large doors, and the hinges support a lot ...... they loosen up in the MDF board used for cabinets.....only things i can think of at the moment.........

It is a great unit!! Did you see the 312BH and the outside KC on it? from the website it appears as if they are eliminating the 310BHS from their offerings.......

Good Luck and Congrats!!!
[/quote]

Thanks for the items to look for. I noticed they had the door closer on the floor of this one. I thought they took it off so they could open the door all the way for showing the camper. I bet it wasn't fastened!

That is heavy! I'd still have 1,000 lbs to spare on the maximum towing of the Tundra. It's listed 7895 lbs dry weight.

I was on the Keystone website and noticed there are no floorplans listed for Outback Sydney Travel Trailers, only 5th wheels. Are they doing away with the travel trailer in that line? Their downloaded brochure doesn't list any travel trailers either.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf
> 
> Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


This is incredible! Great work!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

We made the purchase and now our new 2010 310BHS SOB is sitting in the driveway, just waiting to go somewhere. The wind chill was somewhere around zero when I hooked up our trade-in to go pick up the new Outback. The trailer towed fine, didn't really notice much difference in weight going from 6700 to 7800 lbs dry.

I met the JuneBug family at the dealer while picking up the new trailer. Hope to see you guys camping sometime.

Thanks for the help from all the Outbackers!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> We made the purchase and now our new 2010 310BHS SOB is sitting in the driveway, just waiting to go somewhere. The wind chill was somewhere around zero when I hooked up our trade-in to go pick up the new Outback. The trailer towed fine, didn't really notice much difference in weight going from 6700 to 7800 lbs dry.
> 
> I met the JuneBug family at the dealer while picking up the new trailer. Hope to see you guys camping sometime.
> 
> Thanks for the help from all the Outbackers!


Joonbee, but close enough. It was to cold to remember anything that day. Good luck with the trailer, oh and its not an "SOB" that (Something Other than an Outback).

Will be posting our '10 schedule soon. Checkout the Acadia Rally at Smugglers Den.

Jim


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Joonbee said:


> We made the purchase and now our new 2010 310BHS SOB is sitting in the driveway, just waiting to go somewhere. The wind chill was somewhere around zero when I hooked up our trade-in to go pick up the new Outback. The trailer towed fine, didn't really notice much difference in weight going from 6700 to 7800 lbs dry.
> 
> I met the JuneBug family at the dealer while picking up the new trailer. Hope to see you guys camping sometime.
> 
> Thanks for the help from all the Outbackers!


Joonbee, but close enough. It was to cold to remember anything that day. Good luck with the trailer, oh and its not an "SOB" that (Something Other than an Outback).

Will be posting our '10 schedule soon. Checkout the Acadia Rally at Smugglers Den.

Jim
[/quote]

Oh, so much to learn!! Sorry for the name mix up??!? It was cold! Suprisingly there is a JuneBug member and I went with the wrong spelling.

So that's what SOB means!! I thought it was *S*ydney *O*ut *B*ack! That is funny!

Jack


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Blackjack said:


> So that's what SOB means!! I thought it was *S*ydney *O*ut *B*ack! That is funny!
> 
> Jack


Some Other Brand


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, they save the best acronyms for those of us that defected.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Yep, they save the best acronyms for those of us that defected.


..come on now, we all know you'll be back in an Outback soon enough. Perhaps this summer?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yep, they save the best acronyms for those of us that defected.


..come on now, we all know you'll be back in an Outback soon enough. Perhaps this summer?








[/quote]
Hey, I don't like trading too often......








the 250RS is beautiful though......

Acutally, right now we're headed down a slightly different path, but the trailer show is in 2 weeks and things can always change.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Yep, they save the best acronyms for those of us that defected.


..come on now, we all know you'll be back in an Outback soon enough. Perhaps this summer?








[/quote]
Hey, I don't like trading too often......








the 250RS is beautiful though......

Acutally, right now we're headed down a slightly different path, but the trailer show is in 2 weeks and things can always change.








[/quote]

That's right. We all need to keep our options open.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We have the 310 and we love the layout. We have 3 kiddos and the rear bunks are great and perfect for a pack n play.

As for things to watch for...the spring under the queen bed. Also, our door rubbed as well. The other item was the trim around the front slide was cut too long and buckled when the slide was out. Also, we have had 2 of the outside storage door hooks (to keep them open) have busted so you might want to keep an eye out on those things. also, the strap holding the battery in is a sucker for the elements and ours was ruined within 6 months of being in the elements. One final thing is a couple of our cabinet door latches have become weak over the past year leading to them not working anymore.

All petty things, so enjoy that Outback. You'll love the trailer. I'm glad you had an easy time with the trailer. There is another outbacker that has teh 310BHS and he tows his with a tundra crew cab. Has no problems.

Enjoy!


----------



## sherryberry26 (Feb 28, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Anything to look for on the 2010 310BHS for features or problems? I might be trading in the 2000 Sunnybrook 29DBS tomorrow. It's been on the lot since spring of 2009 and we're wondering why it's sitting so long. Nice layout.
> 
> Anyone towing this trailer with a 2007 Toyota Tundra SR5 DC 4x4? If so, how does it tow?


I love ours, It is a big heavy trailer. Mine loaded up to go scales around 9300lbs.

Besides the obvious.......

Check that the door closer above the door is not rubbing the door and that it is fastened into blocking, some were not. does the queen bed have the lift spring. Cabinet door hinges on the large Cabinet between the slides., they are large doors, and the hinges support a lot ...... they loosen up in the MDF board used for cabinets.....only things i can think of at the moment.........

It is a great unit!! Did you see the 312BH and the outside KC on it? from the website it appears as if they are eliminating the 310BHS from their offerings.......

Good Luck and Congrats!!!
[/quote]

Thanks for the items to look for. I noticed they had the door closer on the floor of this one. I thought they took it off so they could open the door all the way for showing the camper. I bet it wasn't fastened!

That is heavy! I'd still have 1,000 lbs to spare on the maximum towing of the Tundra. It's listed 7895 lbs dry weight.

I was on the Keystone website and noticed there are no floorplans listed for Outback Sydney Travel Trailers, only 5th wheels. Are they doing away with the travel trailer in that line? Their downloaded brochure doesn't list any travel trailers either.
[/quote]

They are doing away with the Sidney Outback TT. We were at the Hershey RV show as well as the Rockland NY show also Brian from Keystone confirmed this. They have replaced it with the Outback 312 BHS. Which is exactly the same except the Outback 312 comes with more standard options including the winter package and the outside kitchen. We recently ordered our Outback 312 BHS from Pete's RV in the Moonlight interior. We are expecting it to arrive the 2nd week in March. We cannot wait. We are moving up from our 2002 Nomad 301. We have 3 young kids and need the slide-out bunk room bigtime!!!! We have been researching for 2 years now and were dead set on the Jayco 32BHDS but fell in love with the Outback and its great price and standard features that go on and on.... We are willing to wait for the Moonlight interior considering that the Russett seems a little too Miami Vice for us and the Havana was too light with the beige cushions for my kids. I was assured from Brian at Keystone that the Moonlight is very rich and classy. We cannot wait to get ours. We live in NY and got a great deal from Pete's RV - speak to Grandpa!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

sherryberry26 said:


> Anything to look for on the 2010 310BHS for features or problems? I might be trading in the 2000 Sunnybrook 29DBS tomorrow. It's been on the lot since spring of 2009 and we're wondering why it's sitting so long. Nice layout.
> 
> Anyone towing this trailer with a 2007 Toyota Tundra SR5 DC 4x4? If so, how does it tow?


I love ours, It is a big heavy trailer. Mine loaded up to go scales around 9300lbs.

Besides the obvious.......

Check that the door closer above the door is not rubbing the door and that it is fastened into blocking, some were not. does the queen bed have the lift spring. Cabinet door hinges on the large Cabinet between the slides., they are large doors, and the hinges support a lot ...... they loosen up in the MDF board used for cabinets.....only things i can think of at the moment.........

It is a great unit!! Did you see the 312BH and the outside KC on it? from the website it appears as if they are eliminating the 310BHS from their offerings.......

Good Luck and Congrats!!!
[/quote]

Thanks for the items to look for. I noticed they had the door closer on the floor of this one. I thought they took it off so they could open the door all the way for showing the camper. I bet it wasn't fastened!

That is heavy! I'd still have 1,000 lbs to spare on the maximum towing of the Tundra. It's listed 7895 lbs dry weight.

I was on the Keystone website and noticed there are no floorplans listed for Outback Sydney Travel Trailers, only 5th wheels. Are they doing away with the travel trailer in that line? Their downloaded brochure doesn't list any travel trailers either.
[/quote]

They are doing away with the Sidney Outback TT. We were at the Hershey RV show as well as the Rockland NY show also Brian from Keystone confirmed this. They have replaced it with the Outback 312 BHS. Which is exactly the same except the Outback 312 comes with more standard options including the winter package and the outside kitchen. We recently ordered our Outback 312 BHS from Pete's RV in the Moonlight interior. We are expecting it to arrive the 2nd week in March. We cannot wait. We are moving up from our 2002 Nomad 301. We have 3 young kids and need the slide-out bunk room bigtime!!!! We have been researching for 2 years now and were dead set on the Jayco 32BHDS but fell in love with the Outback and its great price and standard features that go on and on.... We are willing to wait for the Moonlight interior considering that the Russett seems a little too Miami Vice for us and the Havana was too light with the beige cushions for my kids. I was assured from Brian at Keystone that the Moonlight is very rich and classy. We cannot wait to get ours. We live in NY and got a great deal from Pete's RV - speak to Grandpa!
[/quote]

Hey SherryBerry26 WELCOME!! and the Russet is not Miami Vice it's aboriginal!!







When DH and I were rv shopping, he kept saying he really liked the floorplan of the aboriginal one!! I had NO clue







what he was talking about! So the next day back to Pete's we went and he showed me the aboriginal one!! Which was the floorplan that I liked, too, but the fabric was the Russet! So we named her The Abi-one!!







I hope we get to camp together sometime! and if you have half as much fun with your OB as we do with The Abi-one, you are gonna have a blast!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!! you are going to Love it!!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We love ours and we have the Aboriginal interior! Reminds me of hot chocolate and smores by the fire! Love the BIG tanks, the BIG slides, the BIG dinette, and the BIG storage! Congrats and happy camping!


----------

